# False detection or it's true 6GHz GDDR5



## beautyless (Feb 10, 2010)

I have read review Spark GeForce GT240 GDDR5 on the web site Unlimitpc.
I wonder why GPU-Z show that its memory frequency is GDDR5 1500MHz (6000MHz effective clock).
And bandwidth calculator is 96GB/second on 128-bit bus.
Is the programs show wrong, or not?
I think people do not Overclock the cards so it's default values. (I do not own this article).


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2010)

GDDR5 has quad data rate. 1500 x 4 = 6000.

96gbps on a 128 bit bus with GDDR5 sounds about right. It also means that the memory itself is clocked higher than it needs to be.


----------



## beautyless (Feb 10, 2010)

thank erocker.

this one is another sample. read.




Is it possible that nvidia card will show gddr5 memory clock as double data rate. Don't like ati card. If it's true GPU-Z will go wrong to show the bandwidth.


----------



## ty_ger (Feb 16, 2010)

beautyless said:


> thank erocker.
> 
> Is it possible that nvidia card will show gddr5 memory clock as double data rate. Don't like ati card. If it's true GPU-Z will go wrong to show the bandwidth.



I think you meant to ask if it is possible that the NVIDIA cards with GDDR5 would be shown as quad data rate.  And no, I don't think they are and don't think they will given that they aren't at present.

GPU-Z has always listed the cards by their actual memory bus speed in the past and I don't know why things would change in the future.  I think listing the actual memory bus speed versus effective data rate makes much more sense.


----------



## a_ump (Feb 16, 2010)

ty_ger said:


> I think you meant to ask if it is possible that the NVIDIA cards with GDDR5 would be shown as quad data rate.  And no, I don't think they are and don't think they will given that they aren't at present.
> 
> *GPU-Z has always listed the cards by their actual memory bus speed in the past* and I don't know why things would change in the future.  I think listing the actual memory bus speed versus effective data rate makes much more sense.



not true lol





gpu-z has always messed on my memory read. instead of reading my mem clock as 650, it reads its effective(1300) and then doubles it for bandwidth. my card def doesn't have 80 some gb's of bandwidth.


----------



## ty_ger (Feb 16, 2010)

a_ump said:


> not true lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/gpuz_memory_read.jpg
> gpu-z has always messed on my memory read. instead of reading my mem clock as 650, it reads its effective(1300) and then doubles it for bandwidth. my card def doesn't have 80 some gb's of bandwidth.



Well come on.  Get with the program.  We are in DX10-11 territory now.  

Just saying...

I was wrong.  I will instead state that all present cards to my knowledge report the actual bus speed instead of monkeying around with effective bus speed and thus the confusion is minimized.  I still think it makes perfect sense to report actual bus speed, not effective bus speed.


----------



## a_ump (Feb 16, 2010)

ty_ger said:


> Well come on.  Get with the program.  We are in DX10-11 territory now.



haha i hear ya, i had sli 8800GT's at one point, killed em with unstable oc's. purchased HD 4870, sold it, waiting on RMA'd 8800GT's. lol its a process but i don't personally need highest end, all i do is css mostly.


----------

